# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Sarana utk Chating

## Robby Iwan

Pa Ketua dan Om Beryl,

Saran aja nih..,karena ada beberapa member yang menggunakan thread diforum ini untuk chating (diluar topik yg sdg dibahas) yang tentunya hanya bermanfaat utk yg bersangkutan tetapi kurang bermanfaat utk publik.
Alangkah baiknya (bila memungkinkan) disediakan sarana untuk chating, sehingga para chater bisa happy ber-ha.ha.hi.hi sepuasnya tanpa mengganggu yang lain.

Terima Kasih

----------


## arungtasik

Setuju Om Robby. Rasanya jadi malas menengok semua posting seperti awal-awal forum koi-s ini. Ada banyak pesan yang menurut saya benar-benar menyita waktu dan tiada guna sama sekali: hanya deretan smiley ala yahoo messenger dan lenguhan panjang. Jadinya ya buang-buang waktu aja. Celetukan biasa sih menurut saya gak apa-apa sepanjang masih "mengandung arti". Tapi kalau sekadar "tanda baca", kasihan kawan-kawan yang mengakses internet dengan modem dial-up.

Tapi, namanya juga forum, tentu beragam juga karakter dan hobi membernya. Yang sama cuma hobi koinya aja. Untuk itu, saya juga usul dibuka ruangan baru karena rupanya Ngobrol & Ucapan belum memuaskan juga. Mungkin namanya Chat Room atau Al-Mughada (apa lu mau gua ada), untuk menyalurkan hobi ngalor ngidul ini.

Salam, dan mohon maaf bagi yang tidak berkenan.

----------


## hery

Setuju pak Robby.Sebenarnya dari dulu saya juga udah mau menanyakan apa ada sarana untuk chatting disini,maksutnya kalau pas online bareng kan bisa langsung ngobrol.Saya biasanya pakai YM pak.

----------


## karom

usulan akan kita perhatikan pak .. peraturan forum akan segera kita revisi ... thanks

om beryl kayanya bisa ditambah 1 script buat chatting diantara para member koi's ya ... thanks

----------


## rvidella

kalo ada ... manstap ...

----------


## TSA

Setuju ...... tapi bukan tanpa bumbu sama sekali kan pak ? takut jadi hambar aja ...... kata anak sekarang jadi garing   ::   ::   ::  

Akhirnya akan kembali pada kedewasaan members koq, krn peraturan spt apapun bisa diartikan sesuai dg selera masing2.

Siapa tahu sebelum peratruran itu dirubah para members sudah menyadari pentingnya kontrol diri sebelum memuat tulisannya disini .....

Bagaimanapun juga "sarana utk Chating" merupakan ide yg bagus untuk direalisasikan.

Maaf kalau ada kata2 yg kurang pas

Regards
TSA

----------


## chester

Emoticons/smilies sebaiknya dibatasi saja karena penggunaan yang berlebih atawa postingan yang hanya mengandung emoticons merupakan sesuatu yg counterproductive and overjoy selain wasting time dan space pada waktu dibrowsing dan kadang2 bisa memblur topik yang sesungguhnya. Sarana chatting via YM atau Skype bisa mewadahi penggunaan emoticons seperti itu. Great idea utk membuka sarana chatting di forum ini. Kegiatan buy/sell/auction etc juga bisa dilakukan di sana secara lebih tertutup buat para interested party saja. 

sekedar saran.

cheers

----------


## joko

gimana kalo pake ym khan udah pada punya emailkan ya pake ym aja biar cepet bisa chating lagi huehehehehe

----------


## arungtasik

> gimana kalo pake ym khan udah pada punya emailkan ya pake ym aja biar cepet bisa chating lagi huehehehehe


Sebenarnya mangsudnya itu Om. Usulan bikin chat room itu mudah-mudahan dimengerti.... supaya om Beryl gak perlu bikin script baru lagi. kalau yang suka chatting belum mengerti juga, barulah dibuatkan chat room sesungguhnya.... hehehe

----------


## iunampie

Setujuuu....  ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Setuju ...... tapi bukan tanpa bumbu sama sekali kan pak ? takut jadi hambar aja ...... kata anak sekarang jadi garing     
> 
> Akhirnya akan kembali pada kedewasaan members koq, krn peraturan spt apapun bisa diartikan sesuai dg selera masing2.
> 
> Siapa tahu sebelum peratruran itu dirubah para members sudah menyadari pentingnya kontrol diri sebelum memuat tulisannya disini .....
> 
> Regards
> TSA


Setuju., berdiskusi tanpa bumbu2 canda tentunya kurang meriah..alias membosankan. berdiskusi diselingi canda2 akan lebih menarik asal jgn lupa kepada topik utamanya. saya rasa moderator masing2 thread mdh2an dapat memberikan arahan agar diskusi tidak kehilangan arah dan mutu oleh canda2 yg berkepanjangan.

----------


## hery

Wah kalau Ayu Palembang setuju,bakal rame nih,netul nggak ? Cuman gimana nih,kok foto dirinya belum doposting?

----------


## iunampie

::   ntar deh mas hery, saya cari dulu fotonya..

----------


## tenonx

sorry bapak2 dan mbak, dulu saya pernah posting di Ngobrol & Ucapan, dengan judul, Ngalor-ngidul yang mungkin bisa menampung untuk chatting sementara, tapi nampaknya ada moderator/siapa saya jg kurang tau, kurang berkenan dan langsung menghapusnya.   ::   ::   ::  

chatting biasa digunakan jika kebetulan semuanya baru online, namun sepertinya banyak yang sering tidak bisa bersamaan waktunya jadi klo boleh saya mohon untuk dibikinkan sub topik baru saja untuk ber haha hihi, jadi untuk mengobrol ini dan itu ngalor dan ngidul ada wadah tersendiri.

demikian usulan saya, jika tidak berkenan saya mohon maaf   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> sorry bapak2 dan mbak, dulu saya pernah posting di Ngobrol & Ucapan, dengan judul, Ngalor-ngidul yang mungkin bisa menampung untuk chatting sementara, tapi nampaknya ada moderator/siapa saya jg kurang tau, kurang berkenan dan langsung menghapusnya.     
> 
> chatting biasa digunakan jika kebetulan semuanya baru online, namun sepertinya banyak yang sering tidak bisa bersamaan waktunya jadi klo boleh saya mohon untuk dibikinkan sub topik baru saja untuk ber haha hihi, jadi untuk mengobrol ini dan itu ngalor dan ngidul ada wadah tersendiri.
> 
> demikian usulan saya, jika tidak berkenan saya mohon maaf


Sptnya boleh juga tuh mas Tris, buat lagi aja threadnya di sana, supaya ha.ha.hi.hi nya bisa terwadahi, tidak disembarang tempat.

----------


## tenonx

> Sptnya boleh juga tuh mas Tris, buat lagi aja threadnya di sana, supaya ha.ha.hi.hi nya bisa terwadahi, tidak disembarang tempat.


heheeheh maaf pak, mungkin klo bersedia pak Robby nolongin bikinin deh   ::   ::  
daripada nanti saya bikin trus teman2 yg lain tidak berkenan, malah jadi tambah ga enak lagi donk   ::   ::  

makasih pak sebelumnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Sptnya boleh juga tuh mas Tris, buat lagi aja threadnya di sana, supaya ha.ha.hi.hi nya bisa terwadahi, tidak disembarang tempat.
> 
> 
> heheeheh maaf pak, mungkin klo bersedia pak Robby nolongin bikinin deh    
> daripada nanti saya bikin trus teman2 yg lain tidak berkenan, malah jadi tambah ga enak lagi donk    
> 
> makasih pak sebelumnya


OK, akan saya bikin ya, judulnya " Warung Kopi" bgm?

----------


## tenonx

apapun buat saya no problemo pak. asal bapak yang bikin kan ga ada masalah dengan yang lain   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
lets wait `n see   ::

----------


## hankoi

Saia sudagh ngupi di "war0eng kupi" l0gh  , , , , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aanisnaini

Dear All,
Saya punya usul dan mau menawarkan tempat chatting buat KOI'S. 
Bagaimana kalo di chatQta aja? kebetulan saya ownernya.
selain bisa chatting via computer, bisa via HP. 
Kalo disetujui, tinggal bicarakan teknisnya. bisa dibuatkan room khusus buat KOI'S  :: 
silahkan di http://www.chatQta.com

Terima kasih

----------


## steamkoi

OK Nih Pak Robby. memang di butuhkan banget saranan ngobrol di forum ini eheh mungkin bisa topic baru atau window chating .. soalnya saya sendiri kadang2 mau iseng2 aja sapa orang2 yang lagi online  ::  hanya untuk ngobrol2 biar lebih kenal  ::  ..a good idea Pak  :: .... apa lagi pak Lurah kita sampe jam 4 pagi aja masih online.. jadi kan bisa ngobrol2  ::   heheheh  ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Dear All,
> Saya punya usul dan mau menawarkan tempat chatting buat KOI'S. 
> Bagaimana kalo di chatQta aja? kebetulan saya ownernya.
> selain bisa chatting via computer, bisa via HP. 
> Kalo disetujui, tinggal bicarakan teknisnya. bisa dibuatkan room khusus buat KOI'S 
> silahkan di http://www.chatQta.com
> 
> Terima kasih


Nahh nihh Mantep  ::

----------


## SUNU

Aduh senengnya... yang mau punya temen begadang........  :P  :P   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Aduh senengnya... yang mau punya temen begadang........  :P  :P


heeheheh  ::  nih sekarang aja lagi begadang  ::

----------

